# Mit PHP Festplattenspeicher auslesen?



## bloody (23. April 2003)

Kann man mit PHP irgendwie den freien Speicher einer Platte auslesen? Also ich habzb Apache+PHP auf meinem Rechner installiert und würde damit halt gerne den Freienspeicher/Totalenspeicher vom Laufwerk C auslesen, nur weiss ich nich wirklich ob das geht.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (23. April 2003)

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.disk-free-space.php

```
Zitat:

$df = disk_free_space("/"); // $df hält die Anzahl an freien Bytes 
                            // im Verzeichnis  "/"
```
und:
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.disk-total-space.php

```
$df = disk_total_space("/"); // $df enthält die Gesamtanzahl 
                             // verfügbarer Bytes in "/"
```
so long, Fluke


----------



## bloody (23. April 2003)

geht auch mehr oder weniger....jetz sagter:

```
Call to undefined function: disk_free_space() in....
```
ich hab das so gemacht:

```
<?php
$spacec = disk_free_space("c:");
$spaced = disk_free_space("d:");
?>
.....
echo "$spacec";
echo "$spaced";
```

Deine Version da oben geht auch nicht.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (23. April 2003)

Wie sieht's mit deiner PHP Version aus? Ist die  >= 4.1.0?

Sonst versuch's auch mal mit:
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.diskfreespace.php

Mehr  fällt mir net ein


----------

